# Sound Deadener 2" Aluminum Tape-Who's Got The Best Product?



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

On Sunday, I tried a 2" wide roll of aluminum tape from Home Depot to cover the joints between my sheets of Luxury Liner Pro to see if it would work.
I checked it today and it's lifting up everywhere so the adhesive isn't worth a damn.
No surprise right?

So who sells the best aluminum tape for sound deadening projects?
Anyone use Second Skin Audio's tape?
Thanks in advance!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Your gonna have a hard time finding something that will stick to vinyl. What i did was use the vinyl adhesive from SDS with gorilla tape.
Going on 8 months and i still can't lift up the edges.
Used three layers of gorilla tape and overlapped the edges.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Contact Don at SDS. He is slow with email replies but he will definitely give you the best advice on what product is best for you.


----------



## caminoracer (Apr 22, 2012)

I cut 2" strips of the MLV, and used the 3M Vinyl Adhesive Spray on it to make a sort of "MLV Sealing Tape." If you're trying to seal 2 pieces that meet at an angle, I found that folding the MLV strip in half first to make a crease lengthwise across it, before applying the adhesive made it much easier to press into the seam so it laid flat.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> Contact Don at SDS. He is slow with email replies but he will definitely give you the best advice on what product is best for you.


He doesn't sell it which should tell me something right there.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

A/C ducting tape may work for you


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Use Lead, its a better sound deadner.....

Lead adhesive back - it is the ****.

Lead: the best soundproofing material


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> Use Lead, its a better sound deadner.....
> 
> Lead adhesive back - it is the ****.
> 
> Lead: the best soundproofing material


Awesome!
Thanks for the link.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## caminoracer (Apr 22, 2012)

xxx_busa said:


> Use Lead, its a better sound deadner.....
> 
> Lead adhesive back - it is the ****.
> 
> Lead: the best soundproofing material


Wow, nice link. Their information site linked from the sales site looks to be pretty useful too. Super Soundproofing and more soundproofing! Practical Noise Control & Soundproofing Solutions and Materials : Soundproofing.Org

I see they have lead sheeting in addition to the lead tape. Is there any sort of health hazard to using this stuff? Common sense would lead me to believe that using this can't be good for you, but they don't have any disclaimers or warnings on the site. Maybe it's fine as long as you don't inhale any particles, but that might still be a problem if you were ever in a crash. Thoughts?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Wash hands after touching, don't grind or sand it. That's about it. Cascade's VB-3 is a lead barrier with closed cell foam on both sides, works a tiny bit better than mlv, but is twice as expensive. It is much thinner though, and shapeable.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

always resist the urge to chew it !!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Before Christmas, I contacted Second Skin about this problem and they said the 2" aluminum tape they sell was the same stuff that Home Depot sells and that they had no solution for the lifting problem that I was experiencing.
Over the Christmas break, I had time to think about how to approach the problem in order to come up with a solution that allowed me to still use the 2" aluminum tape.
What I came up with worked out perfectly so I thought I would share the details with you all.
Here's the step by step process I used to make the tape stay put:

Here's the test seam that I want to cover









I cleaned the seam area that I want to cover with 409


















Then I wiped it again with isopropyl alcohol


















Next I sprayed the seam with Second Skin contact adhesive and let it dry for 45 seconds









Finally, I precut the length of the tape and laid it down in place wiping a rag across it's backing so I don't get the spray glue all over my fingers









And here's the final results after letting it set overnight









Nothing lifted up like the last attempt









Success!
It's likely the 409 stage may not be necessary but I wanted to give this tape every chance to work before giving up on it and trying a different method.
Here's hoping this solution helps you out as well.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cool Bret. I was going to suggest contact adhesive. Good to know that it will infact work.


----------

